# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [United] Ριχνει την ασφαλεια

## baiosbal

Οι εστιες δουλευουν κανονικα,μωλις αναψω το φουρνο ριχνει την ασφαλεια.τι μπορει να φταει?

----------


## fixman

Την ασφάλεια ή τον ρελέ διαρροής (ΔΔΕ); 
Και ποιές αντιστάσεις του φούρνου ανάβεις; 

Sent from my ZTE B2016 using Tapatalk

----------


## baiosbal

Το ρελε ριχνει.και οι δυο αντιστασεις πανω κατω

----------

